
My disabled son's amazing gaming life in the World of Warcraft - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/disability-47064773#
======
szhu
Amazing article.

btw, can the title be changed? The real title says "disabled" but the one here
says "readonly" \-- I can only imagine what kind of automatic substitution
caused this.

